# Toolbars



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

_
It appears that a lot of members may not be totally familiar with the abilities of the Bottom Toolbar (Taskbar) and the ability to create other toolbars. The following are just my thoughts which are based upon the way i have my toolbars set up and which may be helpful to others:

1.a. The bottom Toolbar (Taskbar) has the "Start" section on the left then the "Quick Launch" section then the "Tasks" (programs open) and then on the extreme right the "System Tray" (clock, speaker and running program icons).

1.b. The height of the toolbar is 2 3/4 inches (place your cursor at the top of the bar so that the cursor changes into a double arrow then click and drag to the height you prefer).

1.c. The width of my Quick Launch section is 3 inches (place your cursor on the upright post on the right side of the Quick Launch section where it separates it from the Tasks section and drag it to whatever width you desire).

1.d. No, the toolbar is not going to interfere with the open windows you're working in. (Right-click on any blank area of the toolbar and choose "Properties". Under the Taskbar Options tab make sure that "Always on top" and "Auto hide" are both checked. Now, whenever you take your cursor to the bottom of your screen the toolbar will unhide and be on top of the other windows. When you remove your cursor off of the toolbar it will auto hide giving you back your full computer screen.)

2.a. Side and Top bars! You can have toolbars on both sides of your screen and at the top of your screen. You set them to "Auto hide" just like the bottom one and on the top and left side toolbars you set them to "Always on top". The right side toolbar you generally don't set to "Always on top" because of the nuisance factor when you are trying to scroll other windows. It would be available though whenever you were on your Desktop. The advantage to having these extra toolbars is that now you can have shortcut links and icons to many many programs, sites, etc. right at your beck and call.

2.b. To make additional toolbars (we'll use my Top Bar as an example):

Left-click on your "My Computer" icon then left-click on the C drive. Now right-click on a blank area and choose "New" > "Folder" and type in Top Bar or whatever you want the toolbar to be called. Hit Enter on the keyboard. You can now close "X" the C drive window.

Now, go down to your bottom toolbar and right-click any blank area. Choose "Toolbars" > "New Toolbar...".

In the "New Toolbar" window left-click on the "+" sign beside the C drive then scan down until you see the Top Bar folder. Select it and click OK.

Your new Top Bar is now positioned ON your Bottom toolbar. Simply click on its left-hand post and drag it off the bottom toolbar and to the top of your screen. (Make sure you right-click on it when you get it to the top of your screen and set it to "Auto hide" and "Always on top".

You now have an extra "quick launch" toolbar for icons and links. If you right-click on your new bar you can set it to show text besides showing the icon (handy for URL links).

Hint: If you make a left toolbar you can open a "Links" toolbar and an "Address" box right on the left toolbar. Very handy!

Note: On your Top toolbar you might want large icons without text whereas on your left and right toolbars you probably will want small icons AND text. Right-click on a blank area of the toolbar and choose "View" and select the size icons you want.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Here's one for you. Create a new folder on the desktop named, "Stuff" or whatever.

Drag the folder to the side and let go. You now have a toolbar.

Place your cursor at the top on the bar line and drag the whole toobar to the center of the screen. You now have an open floating toolbar.

This can be placed anywhere on the desktop and by right clicking in the bar you can designate whether you want to view small or large icons. You can also size it any way you want; long, short, skinny or fat.

Once ready drag and drop any file, URL, whatever into it and you can even organize them by type or alpha, whatever.

The advantage to this is that you never close it and on each boot it's right where you left it. If you add more you enlarge it by dragging the edge down. Delete files and you can make it smaller.

I use one (about 6 months now) to keep things that need quick action or have continual changes and access requirements. I currently have 19 items in mine, from an Excel weekly time sheet to a link for International times. Imagine 19 more Icons and titles taking up space on my desktop.

Set it as "Not on top" and it's always within easy reach.


----------



## Wishing Bubble (Feb 8, 2001)

OK you guys...pick your brains with this one....

I have several toolbars listed using the create new toolbars(address, links, lanuage bar, desktop and quick launch), but there is one that I can't get rid of, name the Language toolbar. Everytime I boot up the pc, the tool bar (the English Language Button) is there. I switch it off, but up it comes every time I switch on the PC. 

Any ideas on how to stop this happening or a way of getting rid of it???? Sorry to tax the little grey cells and thanks in advance


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Ethmer and griffinspc........many thanks. Those are excellent tips.
You're helping my "learning curve".  
Regards


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Ethmer and griffinspc.......question.
Can the top tool bars (Title bar, address bar and etc.) be set for
"Auto Hide" also?
Thanks.


----------



## Ethmer (Jul 6, 2002)

_
Yes, the Toolbars you make for the top and/or sides of your screen can also be set to auto-hide.


The top Internet explorer bar can also be set to shrink in size and then Auto-Hide by pressing F11 then right-clicking on the smaller bar and choosing Auto-Hide.

When you move your cursor to the top of the screen the IE toolbar will reappear. When you want the IE toolbar to be back to its normal size and always showing, simply press F11 again.


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Ethmer.......thanks for that info......very useful.
I see you spent time in San Diego. I also lived in San Diego....Ocean Beach and Pacific Beach and worked at the Electronics Lab on Point Loma, and Ryan Aeronautical Company.
Beautiful city.....miss it in the winter.  
Have a good day.


----------



## soldier (May 11, 2002)

Wishing Bubble: Open your control panel and click on *Keyboard*. Select the language tab, click on change and then click on Language bar. There u should be able to stop it from starting up every time.


----------

